# Critique my stud



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

lol, I was going to say "this must be a joke"  I'm glad he's such a sweetheart~!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh wow :lol: I was like "um.... ok"

He looks like a sweet boy, he looks kind of donkeyish, (please don't be offended, i love donkeys). Maybe it's his winter coat? He looks so cuddly!

What do you plan on doing with the little ******?


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

hahaha, you got me! :lol: You have a wicked sense of humor, huh? xD

He's really cute in a homely sort of way


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL I was about to say! :lol:
Aw, he looks sweet & adorable.  I agree with Appy- he does kinda look a bit donkey-ish!
I like that blue halter on him!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Wow, if this was real I may have shown up on your door step ready to beat the sense into you!!! lol I've seen people do that before lol


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I knew it had to be a joke, but I think he is very cute. However far from breeding quality.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

****! Me and my husband were both ready to tell you off! That was great! Made my day, what a laugh. What a great sense of humor!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: That was good! You had me going! I was thinking "stud? Oh god please no...!!" What really confused me is you seem to have a good eye for horses, and I just couldn't understand why you'd post him as a stud :lol: 
Rare colored Morgan? Too funny!
He has a decent shoulder, but I don't like how his neck ties in to the wither and chest.. it's very wide... it's also very muscled on the underside. He has a nice short back, but is definitely downhill. Not exactly a "typey" head.. he's kind of roman nosed or hammer-headed.. I'm pretty sure his neck is as thick as his shoulder haha. Seems to have decent legs from what I can tell. 
Anyways, overall... um... he's cute in his own kinda way? I'm sorry I sound so mean.... he DOES have a nice color...
He looks like he has that nice personality to him, but I definitely wouldn't call him "stud worthy" at all. 
Where did you pick him up?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The beginning was kinda scary (about him being a stud)! Lol!
I know some people keep such studs (unfortunately  ).

He's very cute!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is really cute. You just want to kiss him on the nose


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I was going to skip even posting to prevent saying a few very straight forward things 
No comments from me regarding that boy. Congrats on the new horse


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Oh man, I almost passed out reading that until I got to the bottom. I was 2 seconds away from sending that one over to http://fuglyhorseoftheday.blogspot.com/


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

irisheyes12 said:


> Oh man, I almost passed out reading that until I got to the bottom. I was 2 seconds away from sending that one over to http://fuglyhorseoftheday.blogspot.com/


Oh gosh thats a little harsh. lol.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Can you breed a donkey and horse together? Because he really looks like a donkey to me except for the coloring. I think he's adorable and looks like hes tough and sturdy. I think the name Sir Golden Man suits him. :wink:


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup, hes soo ugly hes almost cute! He did not have desirable conformation at all, and luckily he went to a home that would be trail riding him mostly and maybe some 4-H. I picked him up from the Innisfail auction mart. If you live in Alberta, you'll know this is a LOW end auction. Lots of un registered/handled stock, but if you have an eye for horses, you'll get a good deal out there. Was there last month, horses were from $25-$3600, with of course the nicely broke well looked after horses fetching well over $2000. I picked up a little miniature stud (soon to be gelding...why is it that EVERY mini is a stud???) for $175. He was ran through by himself, but we found out that he was halter broke, decent ground manners (and that says alot for a miniature), and thanks to my little cousin, we also found out he was broke. So a few hoof trimmings and baths later, we have a nice little pony who can JUMP!
And yes you can breed a horse and donkey...I believe they are called mules! lol! And I would never put a mule to shame saying they looked like my fugly beast!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

TrialRider said:


> Can you breed a donkey and horse together? Because he really looks like a donkey to me except for the coloring. I think he's adorable and looks like hes tough and sturdy. I think the name Sir Golden Man suits him. :wink:


That's either a mule or a hinny


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

rockydq said:


> Yup, hes soo ugly hes almost cute! He did not have desirable conformation at all, and luckily he went to a home that would be trail riding him mostly and maybe some 4-H. I picked him up from the Innisfail auction mart. If you live in Alberta, you'll know this is a LOW end auction. Lots of un registered/handled stock, but if you have an eye for horses, you'll get a good deal out there. Was there last month, horses were from $25-$3600, with of course the nicely broke well looked after horses fetching well over $2000. I picked up a little miniature stud (soon to be gelding...why is it that EVERY mini is a stud???) for $175. He was ran through by himself, but we found out that he was halter broke, decent ground manners (and that says alot for a miniature), and thanks to my little cousin, we also found out he was broke. So a few hoof trimmings and baths later, we have a nice little pony who can JUMP!
> And yes you can breed a horse and donkey...I believe they are called mules! lol! And I would never put a mule to shame saying they looked like my fugly beast!


Hehe! He is kinda cute in his own way. 
The Innisfail auction is a great place when you have a good eye. 

I agree - why are ALL minis stallions? Most of them don't have good conformation... haha congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

He definitely looks like a donkey. But he's cute!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol i was like wow she has got to be kidding about the stud thing. hes cute when you tilt your head and close your eyes :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

rockydq said:


> And yes you can breed a horse and donkey...I believe they are called mules! lol! And I would never put a mule to shame saying they looked like my fugly beast!


Amen! I know of two mules who are absolutely adorable. I'm not a fan of the blackish/dark bay mules though.... 



haha, that was funny though, my first thought was omg, JDI is going to kill him..... but it sure was a good trick..... he's a cute little thing, but not exactly anything to display in public and keep your dignity....


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Duh why didn't I know that. Doneky+Horse=Mule


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh God, I about died when I read the description and 
seen the picture! STUD???!! WHAT???!!

LOL, that was a funny joke! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omigosh... I was thinking... wow... morgan huh? I was really thinking about a tactful way of responding to this post! I was like, he's 2 and a half and has babies on the ground and could be kicking butt in the show ring? Although he does look really really cute... but uh... WOW... you got me....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I seriously was about to tell you to geld him. But throughout reading it all I was like "Well, he's 2 1/2 and has three babies on the ground?" WHAAA??


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

lol!!! omg i was like MORGAN? STUD?...lol.. It made me think of fuglyhorse blog lol. nice one.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, nice!


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

yes thankfully he has ZERO babies on the ground...however surprisingly I always see horses that look exactly like him at the sale....and speaking of fhotd...am I the only one that can;t get on that site right now???


----------



## MaddieandKoti (Jun 26, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Oh man, I almost passed out reading that until I got to the bottom. I was 2 seconds away from sending that one over to http://fuglyhorseoftheday.blogspot.com/


Me to! I was just about to say that. But he is really cute, just not breeding quality.


----------

